# Looking for the best inexpensive food



## saraandginger (Sep 7, 2012)

Ginger is 1yr, 5mo and has grown up on Taste of the Wild. We tried each of the puppy brands and switched to adult when she turned one. We have tried three of the adult flavors so far and for her entire life she has been pooping more than once a day, sometimes three or four times (rarely). I think good quality food would be absorbed better than that. Also, since we have switched to adult food, her farts have become super nasty. I think that would also be due to the food not digesting properly. Now I am searching for a new brand to try her on. I plan to make the transition very slowly, so I'd like to pick one that works! I would prefer to stick with the dry dog food, and keep it around $50 USD per 30 lbs. I would love your recommendations! 

Thanks, 
Sara


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Do you need to switch to adult? Our dogs are on puppy and Chase is 7 months and Miles is 2.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think its uncommon for a dog to go twice a day.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/06/dog-food-for-very-active-vizsla.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We use Purina Pro - chicken. The chicken seems to be more easily digested and produce less wind than the other meats. You have to get it from a pet shop or Tractor Supply. Grocery stores don't carry the Pro brand. I think it was about $40 for largest bag.

Our dogs go to the bathroom once or twice a day. Our old man (dachshund) goes 3 times a day! He's on a different, senior food.


----------



## Sail (Jun 18, 2013)

$$$$$ 


http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com


-Massive site with up to date information.

-Dry food contains only about 10% moisture... adding a little warm water prior to serving may help with hydration. 
-Moist food sources may contain 60%-70% water.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

Keep in mind that food is only one portion of health, and subsequently, health costs. If you feed a low-quality (cheap) food then you will likely pay for it in time in the form of Vet bills.

We make our own food using fresh, raw meats, tripe, offal, and some vegetables. Chicken backs are only $0.49/lb and the overall diet comes to under $1 per pound of food. 

Our dogs love their meals, seem to glow with health, and I feel good knowing exactly what they are eating.


----------



## Baja (Feb 17, 2013)

I've been told (from a breeder) that the nasty farts are from too much protein. 

We feed Acana Grasslands and Ranchlands. Both have 31% protein and our V won't clear a room (but still farts). She poops 3-4 times a day. 

Acana isn't cheap... I think we give close to $40 for 15 lb bags. Which is worth every penny if my V is happy & healthy.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

You get what you pay for. By feeding your dog cheap food now, you will pay in vet bills later. Quality food is never cheap


----------

